# Broken Front Axles 2006 Dodge RAm 3500



## DPoolman (Oct 15, 2006)

Did anybody experienced the same problem as i just had? 1 broken front axle on 1 side and the other side bent out of wack. Both need replacement . I have been plowing with a 99 chev 3/4 ton for 8 years and my 2006 Ford F-350 for 2 years problems free. The Dodge has only 48000km and boom front end gone after only plowing 70hrs with a 8ft SS Fisher. My technique and my commercial lot havent changed so i am tempted to blame the vehicle. Need feedback please.

tymusic:realmad:


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

wow...........no i havent heard of that at all. i would think it would take a lot to break an axle


----------



## DPoolman (Oct 15, 2006)

And what suck big fat Wazoo is also the fact that being single rear wheel these axles are not stocked anywhere. Have to bring them in from across Canada. trucked parked since Dec 23rd.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The axles should all be the same 9.25AAM, as far as I know. I didn't know the shafts were any different between the SRW and DRW.

I've seen many axle shafts break in my time. Everything from the Dana 28 all the way up to Dana 60 and many in between. How did you break these shafts? Were they broken at the u-joint ears, or twisted off at the splines?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ifs comments anyone?


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, that sounds a little off, I have a 2004 with 180k on it and it has a 9'2'' boss and a vpro8000 on it, plows 16-20hrs everytime it snows and pull 8-10 thousand pound trailers all summer, no problems with the axles, did a few ball joints and some tie rod ends, original tans as well. probably just got lucky tho


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;479493 said:


> ifs comments anyone?


 3500's do not use ifs
"Broken Front Axles 2006 Dodge RAm 3500 "
no coments to be made.


----------



## DPoolman (Oct 15, 2006)

The axles are made from American axle on the srw and from Dana aon the rest of the fleet as i was told by the dealer. Complete set of different part #


----------



## DPoolman (Oct 15, 2006)

One side broken at the spline and the other side bent at the spline. The one that broke did it while traveling at 60 mph on the highway after a night of plowing. I heard a sqeeky noise before leaving the site and meant to check it once i got home but never made it. And to top it all off the dealer will not honor the warranty cause there is a plow on the truck. Definitely not impressed at this point........


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I think all 03 and up Dodge trucks use the AAM axles, 9.25 fronts and the 10.5 or the 11.5 rears. The front have no disconnect in them anymore so even the driveshaft spins all the time. 
I can't say I have rear about any problems with them so maybe it's just fluke.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I wasn't aware of Dodge using any Dana axles in the 3rd gen rams. 

I don't know the whole situation, but in all my time spent around these and other trucks, that sounds like either a poor batch of axles (less likely) or end user abuse (more likely).


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm curious what engine you have in that truck? If it's a CTD, then there's another thread that will have been answered. HEMI or CTD?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;479592 said:


> 3500's do not use ifs
> "Broken Front Axles 2006 Dodge RAm 3500 "
> no coments to be made.


guess that went over your head..


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I am also curious... Hemi or CTD?
Did you happen to have a bad couple of cases of axle wrap in that last lot you where plowing? Wonder if that could have been the ultimate culprit.
If you have a snow plow prep package on the truck and the plow didn't exceed the Front GAWR then there is no way the dealer can tell you it isn't a warranty item as long as you are within your age/mileage limits. If they do, I would definately be calling my lawyer.


----------



## DPoolman (Oct 15, 2006)

It is a CTD with only 33000 miles on it...and yes it does have the plow prep package from the factory
Spruce: What do you mean by axle wrap????

Thanks


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

its when your tires start to spin and the front or rear end starts hopping and bouncing, which could have caused your problem im also wondering why your dealer won't cover it ,are you within the front gvwr with the plow on? if your within the limits i would start making phone calls. good luck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The intent in the factory warranty is that the vehicle will be used for private use only, not commercial use.

What happened did you get stuck or were the piles to big? 

These things just don't break on there own?


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

axle wrap is when you are in 4 wheel drive and you run onto drive pavement with the front when you are trying to make a turn. The front wheels are locked together like a straight axle, which makes the truck jerk and hop, usually its like someone stepped on the brakes for you because one wheel is now turning slower than the other. The front doesn't have a differential like the rear end does that allows each side to slip independently of the other.
I've pushed some pretty big stuff with my truck, but i can see how maybe with the weight of the plow, the CTD and maybe if you were pushing a pile how axle wrap COULD have been the culprit.
Did you ever take your truck to a scale with the plow on it to make sure you weren't over the front axle weight rating?
I don't see how if you are using it for commercial use that it will void your warranty. I bought mine through the "commercial fleet division" and they still let me purchase the extended warranty with mine.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I work for a fire dept. as well, and we have all Ford E-450 ambulances.
We have had plenty of warranty claims on these things from engine issues to front suspension, brakes, and electrical, and for the most part they have been covered under warranty.
These are commercially used and then some!!! Guys beat the crap outta these things and they are usually overloaded to boot by the time you cram 3 guys, their turnout gear, and a 300-500 lb. patient.
I don't see how they can hit you with the "commercially used" bit and think that they are not responsible for a problem like this unless they can prove it was operator error. Just my .02


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

This is EXACTLY what I was complaining about on that other thread (CTD can't plow?) The warranty on the Cummins equipped trucks get voided out by dealer discretion when you plow.

It's lame, but I was getting alot of heat by the die hard Dodge guys that basically were calling me a liar. Every dealer in Cleveland has said the same thing....plow with the CTD, say good bye to your warranty.

Totally ridiculous. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Axel wrap

Only happens to leaf springs.

It is the twisting of the leaf spring from the rotational force applied by the axle housing rotating..
The reason for traction bars or a pinion snubber.

Wheel hop on the front..
On a vehicle that does not have leaf springs.
. As the axle can not rotate absorbing some of this rotational energy from the axle housing causing the front to hop or shake..

jmo>


----------



## ROWDY (Dec 20, 2007)

SnowFarmer is correct. I have seen the outside axle tube brake the plug welds in rear axles. You have coil springs on the front.

Dealers look for commercial License plates usually. I wish Dodge would offer lock out hubs for our trucks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

SpruceLandscapes is confused on how a front axle works, it IS the same as the rear with a ring and pinion with the front always being an open dif. Meaning only 1 tire is driving the truck. You sometimes will feel binding while in 4WD and turning. Snowfarmer explained axle wrap/hop correctly. I'll correct myself in saying you can have a LOCKED or posi front end if added aftermarket, not recommended for a street truck.


----------



## DPoolman (Oct 15, 2006)

Gents
Yep i got stuck with the bill... $ 2,300.00 parts and labor not counting having to pay somebody else $ 60.00/hr to do some of my commercial lot. Cause i am using it commercially was the reason the dealer will not honor the waranty ( section 25b on the fine print at the back of the contract)and now the actuator motor let go today so no 4x4 anymore and on top of the top of that they are backorder 2-3 weeks...: Needless to say that this beautiful rig is now on a 60 days countdown to the shreder. I've had it with all this [email protected]#$* . Sorry guys i kinda like the drive and the fuel economy of this vehicle but will have to go back to either chev 2500HD or Ford F350 like the rest of my vehicles....


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

bribrius;479813 said:


> guess that went over your head..


hey, didn't go over mine. I got that 1st time i saw it. Poolman, you gettin rid of the truck? That does suck that it broke on you.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes the $2300.00 price tag of the axle does suck. But lesson well learned here, if the dealer gives you slack about the commercial part take the truck somewhere else. I'm sure an independent garage can do the same job for half the cost. Remind the dealer of the great service they are NOT offering and move on to the next dealer when shopping for a new truck.

As for the break, I have a feeling is it a fluke and not an issue with all the HD Dodge trucks. Myself, if the only thing you have to spend on a plowing season is $$2300.00 in repairs you are doing great!!! Plus I sure rather repair an axle than a injector pump/injector in a Chev. Or a 6.0L diesel in the Ford.

DAFF


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I work at a dodge dealer ship out on Long Island. I have never seen broken axles on those trucks. I have seen some bad transmissions from plow trucks that come in and bad axle u joints and carriers but nothing to that extent. Thats crazy.


----------

